# Circle City Monthly Ride, Orange CA March 8 2020



## tripple3 (Feb 13, 2020)

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA MAR.8, 2020

What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday Mar. 8th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.





*


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2020)

Bump this up next to the _Stickies_.
Great smaller group of riders; all are welcome; come on out.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## BFGforme (Feb 26, 2020)

For reals gonna make this one... LoL


----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2020)

Roll the clock 1 hour forward for the ride Sunday, March 8th  Meet up 10 AM Daylight Saving Time


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 8, 2020)

Great Ride!
Great turnout; mostly Schwinns; except a Crescent and AIRFLYT.







Check out Oranges
















Thanks for the ride!
See you next month, EASTER Sunday, April 12, 2020


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 8, 2020)

Here is how the circle looked 100 years ago.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 8, 2020)

Schwinn did seem to be the ride of choice today.



A couple of Cycleplane types,



and this nice barn fresh, Double Duty.



This lady had discriminating taste, so she rode an Elgin.
NICE,
and another great route led by Kevin.


----------



## mrg (Mar 8, 2020)

Did kinda seem like a Schwinn but still a great day to ride in the OC.


----------

